# S O L D *** Pro Pride 3P 1400 Hitch For Sale *** Hensley



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nows your chance to get a lightly used ProPride 3P 1400# and save a lot of money.
Now that we have made the change to a Motorhome we don't have a need for the ProPride 3P. 
It performed perfectly and as described. 
Looks great and it has been stored indoors.

$1650 ($2495 retail)

PM me questions and to discuss pricing.

Thanks!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*SOLD - *

Thanks Michael !!!! I talked to Sean at ProPride. He is going to take care of the packaging and shipping for us on Monday! 
Continued Great Customer Service.


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> *SOLD - *
> 
> Thanks Michael !!!! I talked to Sean at ProPride. He is going to take care of the packaging and shipping for us on Monday!
> Continued Great Customer Service.


Thanks David!!! I also have to add, Sean's Customer Service is AMAZING!!! Sean has been very quick to respond to any question and I'm buying a used hitch from someone else. I am a Tech Rep (Customer Service) and it is not very often that I see this level of Service.

Thanks Sean!!!!


----------

